# Photos out of boildown pan!



## austexjwlry (Jun 11, 2007)

I show off my pictures to friends which leads them to think about me when they have scrap! Look like pictures from another world, at least a world most people don"t see.
I may not always refine in the future, so will be glad to have these. I'll no longer be boiling down since I learned from you guys about urea. The gold color bubble was in AR, all that was let of 340 processers I payed too much for on ebay. The other is the foil from 12 lbs of hard drive platters in AR, boiling down to remove nitric.
They make great screen savers etc.

Wayne


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 11, 2007)

340 processers in AR after filtering


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 11, 2007)

foil from 12 lbs hard drive platters in AR


----------



## yvonbug (May 21, 2008)

I know this is an old post, I've just been cruising around tonite, but I was just reading that there was no gold in the platters. I've saved a bunch of them thinking that there was gold there, and then I read that there wasn't any. How much gold did you get from that batch? Why do some say there is gold and some say there isn't? ugh!-Yvonbug-


----------



## Gotrek (May 21, 2008)

Newer platters may have platinum in them. Not gold.

Older golden platters are iron oxide


----------



## yvonbug (May 21, 2008)

OK Then what IS that green mucky-muck in the picture? He says it's foil, what kind of foil? Actually, it looks like the blue goo is forming ( tin paste, metastannic acid) before it settles down and ruins your day...I'm not saying that he doesn't know what he's talking about, I'm just saying that thats what it looks like, ew ew ew-Y-


----------



## yvonbug (May 21, 2008)

and that gold bubble is cool looking..-y-


----------



## lazersteve (May 21, 2008)

Y,

The green blue goop is a toxic soup of cobalt and chromium nitrates and chlorides.

Some platters contain minute traces of Pt. I've yet to find one with gold.

Steve


----------



## yvonbug (May 22, 2008)

I'll probably just recycle mine along with the rest of my aluminium,then. The heck with saving them for something special, I've probably stored them for over 15 years now. What a waste of space. -Y-  Thanks for letting me know that. 8)


----------



## Irons (May 25, 2008)

yvonbug said:


> I'll probably just recycle mine along with the rest of my aluminium,then. The heck with saving them for something special, I've probably stored them for over 15 years now. What a waste of space. -Y-  Thanks for letting me know that. 8)



You can hang them in your garden to scare away birds. 8)


----------



## Gotrek (May 26, 2008)

Or attract Magpies


----------



## Shaul (May 26, 2008)

Or use them for earrings with a flatpack suspended in the center.

A little heavy on the ears, but I've seen worse.

Or ship 'em to Africa for lip disks or earlobe extenders

Shaul


----------



## Oz (May 26, 2008)

They do make nice wind chimes with a very crisp ring. And since they are plated in “platinum” so many think you can show them how special they are to you, no expense spared. All jesting aside they do ring beautifully suspended on thin string.


----------



## yvonbug (May 27, 2008)

I like the lip disk idea.


----------



## eagle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

:lol: :lol: I would use `em at a yard party. Give a prize for the one that throws it the farthest.


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 9, 2008)

Clay pigeons are expensive, drive platters have nice sounds when shattered with no. 4 shot.


----------

